# Council Grass Mower Kills 2 cats



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

This was in my local newspaper today. It's quite horrific the injuries to the poor kitties so if you get upset at stuff like this I wouldn't read it.

Council mower killed my cats - Lancashire Evening Post


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

That's awful poor things. 
I would have thought the noise of the thing would have scared the cats off but clearly not.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Poor things that is awful


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sooo awful im so glad mine are indoors


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> sooo awful im so glad mine are indoors


You keep your mowers indoors?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You keep your mowers indoors?


pmsl, ya nutter, the mower lives in the shed..... eats grass cuttings ;-)


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> pmsl, ya nutter, the mower lives in the shed..... eats grass cuttings ;-)


lol, Im so laughing...xxxx   :lol:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's horrible of course, but very odd too, cats would run a mile at that sort of noise, you would think. Unless they were both deaf but that doesn't seem likely.

Liz


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was reading the comments on the link and someone had made a very good one, if the cats were hit by the mower and their legs were damaged, then how did they then get out of the path of the mower? I can't imagine any of my cats sitting in the path of anything as loud and scary as a mower.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I was reading the comments on the link and someone had made a very good one, if the cats were hit by the mower and their legs were damaged, then how did they then get out of the path of the mower? I can't imagine any of my cats sitting in the path of anything as loud and scary as a mower.


I just can't read it, it sounds too awful. I'm still freaked out by the stuff about urban youths foxhunting with staffies, that's enough gruesomeness for one week. Talking of mowers, I stopped using an electric one because I injured a frog and felt so guilty. I bought one of those oldfashioned pushalong things.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My brother does this job and occassionally comes home plastered in frog or hedgehog 'smoothie'.
I know there is a particular graveyard he cuts where he has to go round on foot carefully first coz a deaf cat likes to sunbath there!
Generally those big mowers/strimmers make enuf noise, just sounds like a truly horrifc accident. Although I dont get how 2 healthy cats couldnt of gotten away beforehand unless they were under it when it started up?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Could the cats not have been playing in the field and ran out in front of the tractor at the wrong moment?

I doubt it would have been a dog attack as a dog probably wouldn't be able to catch both cats and cause those particular injuries.


----------

